# Some new Riley pics



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i decided to play around with the new camera today and get some new shots of Riley playing outside!

getting a drink:










looking pretty:



















is that a bunny?










getting silly - zoomies!





































thanks for looking!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting!!! Great pics, I guess it is kinda of easy to get great pics with such a beautiful dog.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She is SUCH a stunning girl. You need to post pictures more often! I wasn't quite done looking at her when the pictures ended. lol
I love all the zoomies shots especially. :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! 
My dane, Goliath likes to drink from the side of the bowl too.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE these pics - they are excellent! What kind of camera are you using?

She looks beautiful -- lean and very healthy.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Great pictures!
> My dane, Goliath likes to drink from the side of the bowl too.


thats funny, my lab likes to drink with his entire face/head in his bowl haha not quite so dainty and polite hahaha

Riley is a stunning dog


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> thats funny, my lab likes to drink with his entire face/head in his bowl haha not quite so dainty and polite hahaha
> 
> Riley is a stunning dog


Does he go snorkeling? Minnie will occasionally put her whole nose in and blow bubbles. ;-)


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Does he go snorkeling? Minnie will occasionally put her whole nose in and blow bubbles. ;-)


Yeah duke does that too, he's such a dag... there's no point filling his water bowl to the top, because he dunks most of his head in there and it overflows everywhere anyway haha and then he dribbles EVERYWHERE... its surely a sight to see, i'll have to try get pics one day


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! You must be so proud. I can tell she is one happy Dane. :0)


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks everyone for your kind words! i love my silly Dane to death, especially her zoomies :biggrin:



minnieme said:


> LOVE these pics - they are excellent! What kind of camera are you using?


i recently got a used nikon d40 and it is fantastic. i have zero photography skills (though i am learning!) and this camera magically produces awesome photos anyway!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Does he go snorkeling? Minnie will occasionally put her whole nose in and blow bubbles. ;-)


Tank and Sophia will dunk their whole nose in the water and blow bubbles too!
But, Goliath will only lick from the side of the bowl, and splash half of the water out.
It's funny to watch them drink!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Riley is stunning. She reminds me a lot of Akasha in her body conformation and of course...from the zoomies! You need to post pictures more often :thumb:


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i have always loved your Akasha, her brindle merle markings are so striking! she does have the same lean look as Riley, i never noticed it before now.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danecolor said:


> i recently got a used nikon d40 and it is fantastic. i have zero photography skills (though i am learning!) and this camera magically produces awesome photos anyway!


That D40 will get you hooked! I LOVE LOVE LOVED my D40 that Richelle is now the proud owner of. I upgraded to a D3100 last winter for higher resolution and HD video capabilities.

Do you do any kind of post editing? That can really help your pictures POP

I miss my D40 at times. It took some of my most favorite pictures

What lenses do you have? That'll be where you'll end up wanting to spend a little $$ depending on what you already have. Look into http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_bla...s4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B00005LEN4 or http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_bla...s4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B001S2PPT0 if you want to take close up pics. :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I so regret not buying that from you, Jon. 
*pout*


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> I so regret not buying that from you, Jon. *pout*


Yeah, you really need to get one soon. A used D40 would be your cheapest option


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> That D40 will get you hooked! I LOVE LOVE LOVED my D40 that Richelle is now the proud owner of. I upgraded to a D3100 last winter for higher resolution and HD video capabilities.
> 
> Do you do any kind of post editing? That can really help your pictures POP
> 
> ...


seeing your awesome pictures of your girls on DFC is part of the reason i decided on the d40 actually! so far i am absolutely loving it, though i am hardly using its full potential right now - i am still such a photography novice :wink:

so far i only have the lens it came with: Amazon.com: Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo

thanks for the recommendations on lenses, i will have to look into those when the time comes.

i have been doing a little tinkering with editing in iPhoto, but i am still figuring that out too :tongue1:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

*sigh* I fall more and more in love with danes every day.....because of this forum and my Minnie! I'm hoping to get a fancier camera too soon... she's just too beautiful to not be covering all my walls! 

Jon - that picture is seriously PHENOMENAL. Will you come take pictures of Minnie? :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

minnieme said:


> Jon - that picture is seriously PHENOMENAL. Will you come take pictures of Minnie? :wink:


Thank you :biggrin:

I'd be happy to if you flew us out there LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> That D40 will get you hooked! I LOVE LOVE LOVED my D40 that Richelle is now the proud owner of. I upgraded to a D3100 last winter for higher resolution and HD video capabilities.
> 
> Do you do any kind of post editing? That can really help your pictures POP
> 
> ...


So Jon, you use a Nikon D3100 with a 35mm or 50mm f/1.8 lens for your close up shots? Do you have any other lens recommendations for photographing dogs? Duke doesnt sit still long enough for me to get really crips images with the 18-55mm kit lens that came with my D5100 that I got recently, haha, I'm looking at the 35mm at the moment (pretty reasonable price), though I'll definitely need a filter if I try to get many close up's (i'm sure it'll be COVERED in nose-spots haha)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> So Jon, you use a Nikon D3100 with a 35mm or 50mm f/1.8 lens for your close up shots? Do you have any other lens recommendations for photographing dogs? Duke doesnt sit still long enough for me to get really crips images with the 18-55mm kit lens that came with my D5100 that I got recently, haha, I'm looking at the 35mm at the moment (pretty reasonable price), though I'll definitely need a filter if I try to get many close up's (i'm sure it'll be COVERED in nose-spots haha)


 Surprisingly I only use my kit lenses as that's all I own. My next purchase will be a 35mm or Nifty50. I get most of my close ups with the 18-55 while most of the action shots are with the 55-200.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

seriously? hmm maybe I should just stick with the ones I have then haha must just be using them wrong!  though now I REALLY want a 35mm lol, but then I also want a 10.5mm fisheye lens too... oh decisions decisions haha


----------

